# exercise



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I was hiking today for the first time in a while and got depressed more from exercising. When i exercise more, will this go away. I want to feel happy when i exercise.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Try swimming.Any other kind of exercise can work or not.but also keep in mind that any kind of hard exercise is bad for dp/dr so don't force it.


----------



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah I find if I over do it, even just a little dp/dr hits very hard, I remember at the start, when I thought I am going to carry on with normal life, I went and hit the weight, I felt awful for days after it. Light excercise has been great for me, walks with the dogs etc. Take it easy and build up.


----------



## bigpmcd (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah I find if I over do it, even just a little dp/dr hits very hard, I remember at the start, when I thought I am going to carry on with normal life, I went and hit the weights, I felt awful for days after it. Light excercise has been great for me, walks with the dogs etc. Take it easy and build up.


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't do anything that can make you short of breath or light-headed. Light-headed with DP/DR is like tossing alcohol in fire.. for me, at least. I do wii fit as my form of exercise. Has great light exercises, yoga, breathing techniques and just fun things to do that don't screw with your mind. Good luck


----------

